# help with wiring on fog lights...



## raydawg2000 (May 24, 2005)

ok i have some aftermarket fogs and im wiring them up to the parking lights. im getting rid of the switch all together. so i took the ground off the switch and put in on the battery. 
then i took the power wire and the lights have 3 wires, red, green and black. wasnt sure which one to use so i tried the red and the green and both gave undesired results...

red wire: the parking lights turn on and when i turn on the headlights the parking lights turn off...no fog lights turn on

green wire: the parking lights turn on and stay on no matter what....no fog lights turn on.

its like the fog light power wire is powering the parkign lights instead of the other way around.

anyone have any ideas on why its doing this. the basic schematic is:

+ battery to fuse to a relay. the relay outputs a harness for the fog lights and a ground and power wire for the switch. the ground and power wire from the relay are the ones im talking about.

any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------

